# Crossbow Rail Lube



## ErieAngler

Do all crossbow hunters lube the shooting rail? If so, how often and how much? What kind of lube works best. I was told to buy the 10 pt brand but at $12 for a tiny tube, I think its a little rediculous.


----------



## fishwendel2

I use Horton's. I seriously think it makes the shot a little quieer not to mention keeping the friction down between the string and the rail. You can pick up that lube anywhere for under 10 bucks, Walmart, Dicks, Gander etc. One tube should last a season.


----------



## Ted Dressel

A bow smith told me that vaseline works just as good.I've been useing it for the past 5years haven't had to replace my string yet.Just had my string checked back in aug.I just add it when ever your rail looks dry.


----------



## idontknow316

My manual from my Horton says to lube the rail approximately every 25 shots.


----------



## ErieAngler

Thanks guys, I appreciate the info. I should read the manual I guess!


----------



## RichsFishin

I do the same as Ted........................Rich


----------



## Skarfer

Just a little tip here - when I had a crossbow (Horton Hunter Supreme) I used to use plain old Chapstick. Not only was it super easy to use - it came in it's own case, could pack easily in a pocket, spread easily and best of all it was unscented. Plus - you didn't have to use your finger to spread it out - like you do with the lube from a tube........

I used it for about 10 years that way.......


----------



## Bluefinn

Chap stick, I'm going to try that. Good idea, thanks.


----------



## ezbite

bees wax for ever


----------



## ErieAngler

Speaking of chapstick, I just saw a rail lube stick the other day, similar to chapstick or a bow string wax.

EZ, bees wax......really!


----------



## ezbite

No lie, been using bees wax for years. Hit the string and the first 1/2 of the rails by the locking jaw for the string. I found half a dozen(I think, might of been 4) shot glass size pieces at a flea market , hell I don't even remember how long ago that was, seems like forever, only got 2 left. There yellow bees wax, works great on rails and strings too.


----------

